# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Các pro giúp em : click phải my computer không hiển thị thông tin CPU

## mantrangchu

máy em mắc căn bệnh này từ khi em thay con cpu core 2 e4600, trước đó nó chạy con p4 3.06g thì ko sao. máy em xài main gigabyte g945. em nghĩ chắc fải cài thêm cái gì đấy, mà chẵng nhẽ thay cpu fải cài đặt, các bác cho em ý kiến, thanks

----------


## anh321

bạn nhấn logo win+ break xem nó có hiện ko ?

----------


## vncamera

> bạn nhấn logo win+ break xem nó có hiện ko ?


tổ hợp phím này dùng để làm gì nhỉ?

----------


## love2806

> tổ hợp phím này dùng để làm gì nhỉ?


cái này nó cũng mở ra hộp thoại system properties thôi. chứ ko có gì hết

----------


## vasmobifone

> bạn nhấn logo win+ break xem nó có hiện ko ?


cách của bác em thử rùi cũng zay à, chẳng qua nó là phím tắt để mở "system properties" thui. theo em chỉ cần điều chỉnh trong hệ thống registry thui, mà registry đối với em là pó tay rùi đấy, có bác nào chỉ cho em nữa ko

----------


## alias_va

bạn nhấp phải vào my computer chọn froperties sau đó chọn advanced/ eror reporting và đánh chọn vào disable rồi ok. chúc trung_pro thành công

----------


## dathoaonline

> tổ hợp phím này dùng để làm gì nhỉ?


mình nghĩ là cậu rất pro vì nick của cậu được cảm ơn nhiều . mà ý của cậu (hỏi vậy thì mình hơi nhột vì mình còn gà quá phải ko )

----------


## admin

> mình nghĩ là cậu rất pro vì nick của cậu được cảm ơn nhiều . mà ý của cậu (hỏi vậy thì mình hơi nhột vì mình còn gà quá phải ko )


bạn ơi! đâu có ai mà bik hết đúng ko?

----------


## sownlee

bạn ấy đâu cần hỏi chỉ nhấn tổ hợp phím thì rỏ chứ hỏi làm gì

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

> bạn ấy đâu cần hỏi chỉ nhấn tổ hợp phím thì rỏ chứ hỏi làm gì


ý mình là tổ hợp phím ấy trong trường hợp này có tác dụng gì khác ngoài việc mở hộp thoại hay không

----------


## thuytmbn

> bạn nhấp phải vào my computer chọn froperties sau đó chọn advanced/ eror reporting và đánh chọn vào disable rồi ok. chúc trung_pro thành công


bác dat_nguyen_tan1269 oi, trong cái mục đó máy em chọn sẵn là disable rùi, bác còn cách nào khác nữa ko, thanks bác nhìu

----------


## quyend832

bạn update driver có khi nó thiếu driver, nghĩ vậy thôi ko biết có phải ko

----------


## minhtien123

nhấn vào start menu ấy , vào phần run và nhấn :"""""dxdiag""""" là ok

----------

